# Wookie's Inquisition Detachment



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

The Inquisitors have decided to pay the Wolfies an unexpected visit! This is obviously an interesting turn of events for the Wolves as Inquisitor Coteaz has arrived "unannounced" with his entourage of Psykers, Warrior Acolytes and Servitors!

So this particular project log will hopefully track the progress of this Inquisition Warband consisting of:

The head honcho himself - Inquisitor Coteaz
8x Imperial Guard Sanctioned Psykers (S10, AP1, Large Blast) :scare:
2x Servitors with Heavy Bolters
2x Warrior Acolytes in Power Armour, Storm Bolter & Storm Shield

First up, the Warrior Acolytes. These will be basically kit-bashed from GK and SM bits. I've started with a bit of green stuff work for transferring the RPG Inquisitor Icon onto the Storm Shield.

Starting with this...









...achieving this on the Storm Shield!









More updates on this to follow over the weekend.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This is interesting Wookie. Im gonna enjoy watching what you do with these


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I too am eager to see how this plays out!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Well... here's what I've managed so far today with the two warrior acolytes. Passable in my opinion, considering that this is my first attempt at this kind of a kit-bash with bits and green-stuff/milliput extras. Will hopefully get better at this and maybe attempt sculpting some original bits instead later on... We'll see.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooh, this should be good! :so_happy:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks good so far  Gotta love the Inquisition's wannabe Marines haha


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Grey Knight Models? The piece in the back is throwing me off a bit. Looks good though. what colors you planning on painting em?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

It's been a while since I did anything with the Inquisition detachment... Ummm, got side-tracked with other models/projects/ideas. But since I've got a game coming up and the opponent's a mate with a few fairly cheesy lists, I thought I'd try the above detachment out!

So it's just a case of super-gluing the rest of the models together and then onto their bases, priming them in the morning and spending the next couple of evening painting them in a simply colour scheme (yet to be decided) for the game this Friday. Will sort out the more precise and detailed painting after this game...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This is the perfect opportunity to true scale those marines! Do it!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Rather a cheap but deadly addition there... why bother with power armour when you have the storm shields though? Purely for looks?


----------

